# Programmas / Software >  Par Wireless

## sm00x

- Ja nu interesee tad reku ir dazhi ieraxti no manaam hronikaam "zona - parole"
ML - lauda
Woodline - TelefonS
DI-524 m - drandolets123
ZL-ROPAZHI - Juhart_15
KATRINA - 0123456789
KATRINA - 985F3D10C4DD4B4CBEBAF3FACB
Sem98 - DupezaD3
stnk - kur6avel
APAR - anastasia
Kosmetik - 2811197800
USA-home - H0me$wee+H0me
Berzu-8 - 290200el
Majas - a3ef078cc5
D-link Wi-Fi - 0029620168
bezvadu - aldis
Meldrini - eva55555
MAREKS - 3712957132
Eurocentr-AP - 0102030405
normunds - 1234567890
Dzivoklis - edvardspeteri
EVELE - 3712927253
PSC - dlink
eurokom - 0110011088
bishu - afzq7rop
Legis - 12345678
Jura - danilapv
GIGABYTE - windmill
Ignacio - HA89LK2K90
majas - indulisj
heinis - 11111121
9331991_5Ls/men - 000E001977
DATP6FLOOR - pie43ar24493no
parupes12345 - 12345678909876543212345678
Haris - 0102030407
Gugidze - 1234f33375
Hotelperse1 - B58B3C4D8D2CA68628F113C22E
HOME - 5544332211
IGAUNU 12 - 3712948175
ULMASS - 1144114411
Global Music - greentea
marina - 6D6172696E6131333133313331
D-link - Vilnis_D-Link
dzelzcelnieku 12 - B58B3C4D8D2CA68628F113C22E
JANIS - 1234567890123
wireless - 29415992
SAT3 - 0102030406
Guntars - Lauvas123
dlink - preshare
agit - sally311
mestako - 0014524000 (Briiviibas 99, Riiga)
dslam - 8A1747E087
802.11G - 091120061814ABCD01234FEB89
SKnet - qwertyasdfgh
EC-NET - zh543909%40
bns azur - balticnails07
Br104-4 - 5544332211

Shos routerus ir konfigureejushi kaukaadi daunji, tad nu luuk varat lietot ja jums taadas kaukur tuvumaa spiid.
Dazhas zonas ir arii no firmaam, piemeeram Woodline zona. Atrodas Stabu ielaa ja nemaldos, varat piebraukt datus nokopeet  :: 
HotelPerse  noteikti ir ko pakopeet, klientu saraxtinjsh un taa  :: 
NA  ZDOROVJE, MEINE KOMRADEN!   ::

----------


## Delfins

Par šito tu vari norauties reālu cietumsodu.

----------


## sm00x

Cietumsodu?   ::  
Vai tavs wireless arii bija saraxtaa?   ::  
Es neko neesmu nekur zadzis. Tas pats saliidzinaajums par to dziivokli un valjeejaam durviim arii  ir aplams. Es neeju iekshaa un neko nezogu, es caur durviim nofotografeeju. 
Vienkaarshi riebjas shitaadi lameri. Tapeec arii Latvijaa ir tik tizla politiskaa un ekonomiskaa situaacija - jo cilveekiem ir pretiiga nostaaja un tizla domaashana.

CENZĒTS

----------


## Vinchi

Nevajag jau uzreiz rupji vienam otru nolamāt!

Kas tur liels daži sliktim nokonfigurēti wlan rūteri nav mazums tādu Latvijā.

----------


## sm00x

Nu tad lai visaadi laames un end-user nepostee savu tupo caureju, tad es nelamaashos.
Vinchi, es taa padomaaju reiz... sanaak ka labaak BEZ routera, nekaa ar liiku routera konfigu. Padomaa,  kameer tu esi pa taisno  pie  ISP, teu ir vinja settingi. Un kameer kaukaads firewall  ir iesleegts - daudzmaz OK. A ja teu ir routeris kuraa hakeris var iemest savus DNS? Tu ej hanzanetaa vai ibankaa, teu nau ne jausmas ka tu esi hakera serverii iegaajis. Un ne1 fishing filters neko nebriidinaas. Es uzskatu ka par to ir atbildiigs "datorspecialists" kursh to routeri ir liiki uzlicis, vai arii priekshnieks kursh izdomaajis par datoristu pienjemt savu deelinju vai meitinju. Esmu daudzas firmas briidinaajis par vinju probleemam. Vinjiem neinteresee. Tad kapeec man lai intereseetu?   ::

----------


## Vinchi

sm00x varbūt vērtīgāsk būs ja uzrakstīsi tutoriāli kā pareizi konfigurēt rūteri  :: 
Tad arī būs mazāk šādu nenokonfigurētu dzelžu.

----------


## sm00x

Ai nu beidz... no tevis kauko tik stulbu nebiju gaidijis.
Internets pilns ar pamaaciibaam, ne jau tur probleema. Probleema ir galvaas. Ja nau ne mazaakaas sajeegas, logjikas, domaashans speejas, tad kapeec pashi kauko censhas konfigureet? Es tachu nelieku seu kopaa salauztus kaulus, lai gan teoreetiski to prastu, vai arii nejaucu aaraa mashiinu motorus ja neko nejeedzu no tiem 150 lenkjhiem un zobiem un siksnaam.

----------


## Texx

Smoox beidz murgot. Hansanet ir Verisign SSL sertifikāts, nomainot DNS tu varēsi apčakarēt tikai reāli neuzmanīgus lietotājus, kas tādam mazam wireless tīklam varbūt sastāda pāris cilvēkus teorētiski. Ar šo postu Tu nodemonstrēji, ka esi baigais krutais wirelesu džeks, kuram kā izskatās darīt nav ko un dauzd brīva laika muļķībām. Šo sarakstu vajag izvākt steidzīgi laukā. Ja Tev tā rūpētu ekonomiskā izaugsme un profesionalitātes līmeņa paaugstināšana Latvijā, labāk būtu paziņojis tiem tīklu īpašniekiem par problēmām un palīdzējis novērst. Nevis kā tagad kaut kādiem tīņiem atdevis sarakstus, lai spēlējas.

P.S. Vēl viena lieta, nekā personīga, bet Tu rīkojies kā lohs.

----------


## Delfins

Tas ir tāpat pateikt, ka pasaulē nevienam nedrīskt būt neviens braucamais, jo pilni celi ar dauņiem un gadā sabrauc, avarē letāli tukstošiem.. 
kamōn... tas ir utopisms.

----------


## Gunars.Smerlins

> Cietumsodu?   
>  es caur durviim nofotografeeju. 
> Vienkaarshi riebjas shitaadi lameri.
> CENZĒTS


 Vienalga tu esi deģenerāts. Par bezvadu tīkliem jau sen visiem ir zināms, ka ir problēmas. Un tur lietotāji ir mazāk pie vainas. Drīzāk ražotāji, kas nemāk uztaisīt tādu starta konfigurāciju lai lietotājs parastais neatvērtu savu tīklu pasaulei. Es vēl arvien neesmu drošs, ka mans mājas tīkls ir drošs...

Un vēl. Tu esi starp tiem lohiem kuri nemāk latviešu burtus rakstīt un kuri lieto tādus nevārdus kā "nau" un "teu"

----------


## sm00x

Shmekinj, iemaacies komatus lietot pirms aizraadi! Es raxtu netaa, forumaa, nevis kaukaadu liigumu. 
Es briinos par shitiem tupajiem lameru aizstaavjiem. Juus savaa domaashanaa esat tik aprobezhoti. Katram ir jaadara tas ko prot! Ja tu esi labs neirokjirurgs tad tu stundaa nopelni krietni vairaak nekaa buutu jaasamaksaa  datorspecam  par  10min routera konfigoshanu! Protams ir jau cilveeki kas nau dumji un prot konfigureet, lai arii pamatdarboshanaas vinjiem ir kautvai santehnikjis. Bet ja tu nesaproti vispaar neko tad NELIEN! Routeri ir taisiiti taa lai visi saprastu, tur viss ir saprotami raxtiic, un ja tu tiec liidz vinja Web-config un nespeej nokonfigot tad teu ir jaabuut vai nu pilnigi aprobezhotam loham, vai arii tu ar datoriem esi uz JUUS un teu tur nebija jaalien VISPAAR! Un no shii saraxta kaada puse ir "DATORSPECU" konfigureeta, nevis end-user!
Un ja te ir pilns ar kaukaadiem labdariem tad luudzu - brauciet pa pa Riigu un mekleejiet shiis zonas! Un piedaavaajiet vinjiem ko nu juus tur gribat piedaavaat. Atbilde buus - NEE, vai arii nebuus vispaar, mosh vel izsauks policiju un meegjinaas juus par saatanismu apsuudzeet    ::  
Man no kautkaadaam 30 "uzlauzhamaam" firmaam, tikai vienaa ir pagadijies sapraatiigs priekshnieks un piezvanijis, un taa firma tagad ir manis apkalpojamo saraxtaa. Un juus, degjeneraati, padomaajiet, pirms pljuutat - kas ir labaak, ja es publiceeju shiis zonas,  vai kaads turpina pa kluso no shiem kompjiem vilkt datus? Sheit vismaz ir neliela iespeeja pieveerst to lameru uzmaniibu.

----------


## karloslv

> Shmekinj, iemaacies komatus lietot pirms aizraadi!


 Pašam tev trūkst viens komats teikumā.

Es apbrīnoju, kur tādi idioti rodas, kas paši sevi ieceļ "elītajā" pulciņā. Atradi ārējo ienaidnieku, lai dzīve interesantāka? Attopies, labāk būtu klusējis par saviem 28 gadiem, jo uzvedies kā astotklasnieks, kam visur jāiebāž savs tikko iemēģinātais (vai tieši otrādi) p**pis. Iemācies cieņu, tā tev noderēs. Pēc pieredzes kādreiz skolā, kad šāds elītisms/lāmerisms bija aktuāls, lielākie brēcēji kā reiz bija lielākie lāmeri.

----------


## Andrejs

Ieteiktu foruma adminim minētā tipāža postus izdzēst un šamu subjektu nobanot nah..
Kautkā piegriezušies visi tie pumpainie deģenerāti ar  savu trulo leksiku, mazajām smadzenēm un "lielajiem krāniem"!

Forums ar katru brīdi kļust pa arvien lielāku mēslu bedri. Pietiek jau ar rezidējošiem īviliem: epi un raimondu, kurus reizem, ir interesanti palasīt.

----------


## sm00x

> Ieteiktu foruma adminim minētā tipāža postus izdzēst un šamu subjektu nobanot nah..
> Kautkā piegriezušies visi tie pumpainie deģenerāti ar  savu trulo leksiku, mazajām smadzenēm un "lielajiem krāniem"!
> 
> Forums ar katru brīdi kļust pa arvien lielāku mēslu bedri. Pietiek jau ar rezidējošiem īviliem: epi un raimondu, kurus reizem, ir interesanti palasīt.


 Un tu, lielaa smadzene, esi ko deriigu uztaisijis? Vai izgudrojis? Vai arii praksee tosterus un gludekljus "remontee"?

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ja ieliek savu DNS serveri un padod lietotajam nesifretu hanzabankas lapas kopiju, tad sis diez vai pamanis, ka nav atsledzina. Tapatas var sekot lidzi downloadiem un pirmo exe failu aizstat/inficet ar savu, kurs uzstada jaunu certificat autority vai ari vienkarsi keylogeri.
Beefs
EDIT: Bet man daudz labaks biznes liekas vienkarsi izveidot bezmaksas wi fi punktus vairakas pilsetas vietas un nodarboties ar augstak mineto launpratibu. Saubos, ka daudzi cilveki aizdomajas par to, ka sledzoties pie svesa wifi punkta, visas vinu paroles nonak ka uz delnas.

----------


## sm00x

> Ja ieliek savu DNS serveri un padod lietotajam nesifretu hanzabankas lapas kopiju, tad sis diez vai pamanis, ka nav atsledzina. Tapatas var sekot lidzi downloadiem un pirmo exe failu aizstat/inficet ar savu, kurs uzstada jaunu certificat autority vai ari vienkarsi keylogeri.
> Beefs
> EDIT: Bet man daudz labaks biznes liekas vienkarsi izveidot bezmaksas wi fi punktus vairakas pilsetas vietas un nodarboties ar augstak mineto launpratibu. Saubos, ka daudzi cilveki aizdomajas par to, ka sledzoties pie svesa wifi punkta, visas vinu paroles nonak ka uz delnas.


 Nu diezvai kaads liidiis ineta bankaa no kaukaadas liikas Wi-fi zonas... un ja arii... es nez. Neenu tad toch pats vainiigs!
Bet nu ne par to ir staasts. Besii tie pretiigie lameri kas uzdodas par datorspeciem, pakljauj firmas naakotni riskam ljaujot pieeju datiem, ka arii  nejeedzot neko sataisiit, sadirsh priekshniekam ka jaapeerk viss jauns, jaapeerk tas, jaapeerk shis.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Pretigie lameri...  ::  tev tocna 28?  ::

----------

